# Inbreeding



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

Will animals know not to breed with their siblings or will they do it anyway?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

BrandonM said:


> Will animals know not to breed with their siblings or will they do it anyway?


They do not from my experience. And, it is only a law that keeps some humans from doing it, though, not all.......


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

With birds it's okay...no worries. You won't be getting deformed chicks from it. Many heritage breeds have been restored from line breeding in that manner, due to lack of other lines/genetics being available.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Stock that is genetically healthy makes genetically healthy babies, even if the parents are siblings. When there is a genetic defect from the previous generation, that brother and sister might both have, then there are problems. It is actually a useful tool, if brother and sister mate, and a quarter (more or less, it's a probability thing) of their offspring have the defect, it is time to cull the brother&sister and get fresh stock. If you have the parents of the brother/sister, you might want to wait on the culling, and let them breed father/daughter, mother/son, just to see which side it comes from, and cull there too. Also do research, find out if it is a gender related defect or anything else. We people are full of defects, and are too loving to cull ourselves (and rightfully so, that would be psychopathic/sociopathic, and make us unworthy of species survival) so that is why inbreeding is such a bad thing for people.


----------

